# Problème carte wifi ipad2



## Darth-Rico (30 Janvier 2013)

Mon IPAD 2 64GO qui a moins de deux ans a sa carte wifi qui est grillée depuis 2 jours. Évidement n'ayant pas d'APPLE CARE , je suis coincé pour la réparation. 

Je vais écrire au service client pour me plaindre de la fiabilité de la machine et surtout de la carte WIFI , d'où ma question :

Y a t-il un problème référencé sur la carte wifi de l'Ipad2 ?


Merci

Cordialement


----------



## Darth-Rico (1 Février 2013)

Visiblement personne n'a entendu parler de carte wifi fragile sur IPAD2 (?) c'est peut être juste tombé sur moi ! . @+


----------

